# C. tile removal



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

Working on a proposal to redo 3 baths. Need to remove the C. tile floor on slab on powder rm. and the mud set floors and complete showers up.
What is a foolproof way of removing the tile from slab and a good way to remove the up stuff without shaking the whole house apart?
Thanks!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Try a hammer and a helper.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Electric chipping hammer (about 20lbs) with 4 inch wide chisel bit and very low angle to floor, for thinset (if any) we use a a scraper bit in chipping hammer. 

Use plastic and neg air unit or the whole house with be filled with dust. :thumbs:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Try a hammer and a helper.


sub it out to labor ready. Those things are dangerous.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

CO762 said:


> sub it out to labor ready. Those things are dangerous.


Agreed, I hired a couple once, very dangerous, especially when we ran low on meth......


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

kevjob said:


> Electric chipping hammer (about 20lbs) with 4 inch wide chisel bit and very low angle to floor, for thinset (if any) we use a a scraper bit in chipping hammer.
> 
> Use plastic and neg air unit or the whole house with be filled with dust. :thumbs:


Would that be a "Rotary hammer"? I'm thinking they arearound 200 bucks?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

This is the problem with doing many trades; buying all the specialized tools to perform all the tasks.

I have a demo hammer for removing tile:








and a concrete grinder for thinset removal (dustless)








Of course, a decent vacuum for the concrete removal.

That's almost $1000 worth of tools just to remove tile. Any other method to me is too labor intensive or dusty. 

Amazon.com.....get on your cyber Monday shopping spree :lol:


----------



## glkirk (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice tools. I guess I can rent.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DpZzrL1oGno&feature=related
Lots of videos on line .
I wonder if the thin set has to be removed completely from the slab to install new tile?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

glkirk said:


> I wonder if the thin set has to be removed completely from the slab to install new tile?


No. However, that's a gamble to me. I can grind down about 300 sq ft in a half hour and be 100% certain the slab is ready for new tile. By going over the old thinset, you are putting the new install in the hands of the original thinset. Was it mixed correctly? Was the slab tested to see if it's sealed? Did you get all of the loose pieces up?


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Agreed, I hired a couple once, very dangerous, especially when we ran low on meth......


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

It's funny some of those labor places--they don't have light bulbs in the bathroom because their 'employees' keep stealing them to smoke crack/meth in. Section 8 rental places have a hard time keeping those government light bulbs in their light sockets due to the druggies. Who said government doesn't help the poor? :jester:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

glkirk said:


> Nice tools. I guess I can rent.
> ...Lots of videos on line .
> I wonder if the thin set has to be removed completely from the slab to install new tile?


And you're a "general residential building contractor"? I must not know what that is. Anyway, please sub it out to a tile professional. They have experience doing tile work and have all the tools they need.
As your sub, they'll tell you how to resolve the issue, how long it will take and best of all, what it will cost.


----------

